# Does anyone else come up with excuses so you dont have to hang out?



## John762 (Jul 15, 2015)

Almost everytime a friend has asked me to hangout most of the time I'll make an excuse to not hang out. Mainly because if I do go to hang out my leg starts shaking I feel dizzy and nauseated and get really hot. Dont know what this or why. But to prevent it I make dumb excuses on why I cant hang out even if I want to hang out. My worst excuse was "I cant I gotta feed my cat" they asked if my parents or brother can Just do it and I said that she'll only eat if I feed her. It was dumb I know but it was the best I could come up with at the time.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Packwolf (Oct 20, 2014)

I'll let you know when someone asks me to hang out


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

People won't think you're BSing them if you tell them you have diarrhea.


----------



## digmeup (Jul 8, 2015)

I'd be surprised if anyone on this forum hasn't done this at least once.

I don't usually tell them the reason. I just say "Sorry, I can't." And I'll only make up an excuse if they ask why.


----------



## Cashel (Oct 29, 2013)

Yeah, I feel like they always know that I'm lying to them too.


----------



## anomnomnom (May 28, 2013)

I used to during college

Now I don't really know many people/never get asked

So I guess I fixed that problem...:serious:


----------



## FunkyFedoras (Aug 30, 2013)

Yep, lots of times. But sometimes you just have to bite the bullet.


----------



## Venomwave (Sep 7, 2014)

I have done that a few times as well. Mainly because I don't feel like hanging out and because I try to avoid his other friends as they talk badly behind my back (so my friend tells me) so I try to avoid those ****s. Even so, he also just shows up at my place even when I planned on chilling by myself and not that I don't want his friendship, but I find that ****ing annoying.


----------



## Morpheus (May 26, 2006)

Most people with SAD do that.


----------



## Blue2015 (Jul 3, 2015)

Yep. For the past 8 months though I haven't had to give excuses because I no longer have friends for the reason of not answering the phone or making excuses as to why I haven't been in contact or met up with them. I've never even told anyone I have SA and depression apart from my family, doctor and therapists.


----------



## aaaa1111bbbb2222cccc3333 (May 10, 2015)

Yes, i skip phone calls and try to come up with some convincing bs later.


----------



## Kenneth Ash (Jul 19, 2015)

All of the time


----------



## BackToThePast (Aug 31, 2012)

Yes I did. The abruptness of my friends asking me out kind of threw me off, and I would make excuses to delay the hangout so I could prepare myself. Now I don't even have the luxury to do that. Looking back I should have told them why I kept making excuses so they would understand and not take it personally.


----------



## Babyboo12 (Jun 9, 2014)

I wish have someone to ask me to hang out woul totally accept that why I have anxiety to deal with it no to avoid it :|


----------



## EJ3J (Jun 17, 2015)

I went over to a friends house today...for the first time ever... But all she does is talk about herself. (I would sometimes space out, nod, laugh during the conversations.) She wants to invite me over tomorrow but luckily on the way home my bikes tires got punctured by those tiny spike things and I can't come over.

I mean she has tons of other friends so it won't make a difference. I don't have the energy to listen to her talk... I'd just sit there and listen. I wasn't going to go tomorrow anyway so now I have a real reason to not go!


----------



## RandomGentleman (Aug 4, 2014)

You don't need to make up excuses if you don't have friends in the first place.

It's very convenient.


----------



## Lone Wayfarer (Jul 25, 2015)

I used to try to hangout with my friends but every single time it would end up with me feeling hurt and anxious so recently I have made a lot of excuses. I really hate that if I make excuses there's the possibility that they could come to my house. They did it once and I had to stay away from the windows so they wouldn't see me.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

All the time....I usually say I have to help my family with something or I'm sick.


----------



## imm0rtAl (Nov 9, 2013)

There is no one to ask.


----------



## The Crimson King (Jul 25, 2015)

It would help if I actually had a good time when I went over. All they want to do is get drunk and watch terrible, mind numbingly bad movies on netflix. The kind of movies you just can't wait to end, I mean it's supposed to be a comedy and nobody is laughing. Why are we watching this?


----------



## anxious87 (Oct 6, 2013)

Sure,.im not mjuch of a good liar tho and people eventually lose interest so I try not to


----------



## mike91 (Sep 23, 2012)

I dont have friends but my co workers ask me to go out i used to make excuses for not going but now i just say not going then i get ask why and i say i dont want to


----------



## quesara (Jul 25, 2015)

Oh yes. Sometimes I make plans and have every intention of going and enjoying myself, but then SA rears its ugly head and NOPE, not happening. Sometimes I feel like the queen of artificial excuses. And I hate lying, but I feel so much shame about having SAD that I come up with random excuses.


----------



## Theresa Ann (Jun 13, 2014)

Yeah, all the time. My stepsister wanted a few people to go with her to visit some colleges. But I just kept freaking out overthinking every little detail until i finally made up a lame excuse. Basically its the same with any old friends who want to catch up or something.


----------



## XRik7X (Jun 11, 2014)

When I was in high school I used to get few invitations but most of them I rejected as the people that invited me I never enjoyed to talk with...


----------



## butterflies27 (Aug 20, 2015)

Yes I do this all the time because every time I am finished hanging out with someone I ask myself why did I even bother doing that, that was a complete waste of time.... the whole time I was irritated! I can't stand people sometimes.... how am i supposed to be a friend if I can't stand people?! so I make up excuses to avoid it.


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

I try not to, I usually make myself persue my outing with my friend, which isn't often.


----------



## Perspicacious (Jun 28, 2015)

Usually I simply say I'm not interested. I don't like lying because it gives people a impression about me, especially because they already know I'm socially anxious.


----------

